# Declare your Independence



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy 4th of July! While I am not quite at the place where I am feeling good about being alone, I am working hard at being ok with me. I have a great job, terrific friends and family, on vacation at the beach, and wonderful children. I will be strong and independent!:fish:


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like you got life by the horns, and you are ready to ride ;o) I am getting there too ;o)


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

ah, so jealous.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hesnothappy,

Have a fab 4th. Be truly happy for the family and friends you have in your life. Enjoy the 4th this is a time we regain independence of ourselves and our future!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wannamakeitbetter (Jun 27, 2011)

It is time I regain my happiness. The lull is deep and it's time for me to move on. Reading your inspiration gives me my own. Have a great week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm having a real hard time trying to find comfort in the lonely aspect of my life right now. It's been 2 weeks since i moved out and I am struggling mightily with missing my kids and my STBX. I feel like it's a case of " you dont know what you have til it's gone". But I also think that it may be the depression of being alone that is making me miss my ex so much.


----------

